# Skewb Race to sub-??



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Many previous skewb races have failed  so I made this! Let's Go!
Pick a goal amount of seconds you wish to reach, and once you get 3 Ao12's lower than that in a row, you pass and can start a new goal! 
Have fun!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Round 1 Ends June 25th!

1. B' L U' L U' R' B L U B R r' b'
2. R' L' R U R L' B' L' U L' B' l r' b
3. B R L R B U L R U' B L' u r b
4. B' U R L U' R' L R B R' L u l' r' b
5. L R B L' U R' L U R L R u' r'
6. L' B L' R L' B' R B L' U' B l r'
7. U' B L' U R L' R U' R' L' B' u' l' r b'
8. R B' L R' L U' R B U R' L l' r b'
9. B' R B L B L R U R U L u' l' r b'
10. B L' R B' R' B L B L U' B u l r
11. R U R' L' B' R' B' L B' R' B' l' r
12. R' B' U B' R' U R L U' B U u' r'


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 24, 2015)

Goal: sub10

Why is there lowercase letters at the end of the scrambles ?


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Goal: sub10
> 
> Why is there lowercase letters at the end of the scrambles ?


They're pyraminx scrambles!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> They're pyraminx scrambles!



I know, but it's a skewb thread


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh wow sorry


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jun 27, 2015)

No problem


----------

